# New BA - a wip thread



## Steaknchips (Dec 28, 2009)

Litrally just started these guys not the best photos but then again their still far from being finished 





































Enjoy


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

looking good so far, i like the bright red you've got going on 

-ste-


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

eyy its another Bruce Willis librarian lol, that model is my fav librarian model, and the red youve painteed looks fantastic, i look forward to seeing more, +rep


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

I agree with Ste, the red is fantastic

as is the muted bronze colour of Dante's armour

good work :so_happy:

cheers

edd


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Awesome stuff! Loving the red on the models, how do you do it?


----------



## Steaknchips (Dec 28, 2009)

Glad you guys like it so far. 

1. Base with black spray
2. Fill in all red areas with Mechrite Red
3. Apply a rought layer of Blood Red over the previous layer (doesnt have to be too tidy just get a bit of lightness in there.
4. Apply a heavy wash of 50:50 Ogryn Flesh and Badab Black
5. Re-highlight mass areas back upto Blood Red. I normally do 2 coats here as the pain is faily thin even withought watering it down. The second coat will come though very red so you can use it more as a point highlight.
6. More highlights of Blazing Orange (getting quite fine here but covering most edges.
7. Final highlight of Vomit Brown - this is for extreme highlights and can just about be seen on his shoulder and the top of his knee.

Sometimes i'll go over the finished armour with a red wash just to take bits back down a shade but it really depends on what else the model has on it and balancing the tones out. 

Been working on the libbys sword and rebasing dante on something more suitable today.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Do you think you could get some bigger pics too? 

Cause they look fantastic, and we can't see the real details D:


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Very nice, vibrant ans bright. Well done and keep on posting!.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I really like the way you've painted the Gold on Dante. The red looks great too, really nice work! Well deserving of some rep. Keep it coming


----------



## Steaknchips (Dec 28, 2009)

Larger upload of the libby - just dont like spamming forums with large pics


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks very nice close up too! +Rep, can't wait to see an army like this ;D


----------



## Steaknchips (Dec 28, 2009)

Quick sidestep to upload my GK Stern I just finished to use as a GM for my Templars army.


----------



## Steaknchips (Dec 28, 2009)

<----UPDATE!---->

Not loads of painting but the force has grown a little stronger.

I now have 

3 squads of sang guard built
1 assault squad
2 JP priests
Dante
Libby
3 MM attack bikes
2 Baal preds
and finally 2 Razorbacks waiting to get some guns

Still to build are 3 Razorbacks
4x 5 man assault squads

Piccys...










Sang priests and libby with a bit more work done on them:









Dante rebased with his guard squad:









Baal no1 with wing pattern in progress:









Assault squad having their helmets polished


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm loving the preditor paint scheme... classey sir classey.


----------



## Steaknchips (Dec 28, 2009)

While i'm logged in and looking I was thinking of getting some of the new forgeworld armour sets for my assault squads and throwing in extra bits from the DC box. 

Has anyone got either - MK V HERESY, MK IV MAXIMUS, MK VI CORVUS - yet? 

Would be nice for one of the oldest chapters to have some relics on the field.


----------

